# Apache und htaccess



## glow86 (19. Juli 2006)

Tag zusammen,
nachdem ich nun schon seit mehreren Stunden versuche ein Verzeichnis auf meinem Apacheserver über htaccess zu schützen und nicht weiter komme, seit ihr meine letze Chance.

Das Eingabefeld wird zwar angezeigt, allerdings werde ich nciht auf die Seite durchgelassen. Selbst nicht mit richtigem PW.

Es kommt nur folgende Fehlerermeldung:
This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.

Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen. Woran kann das liegen ?

Danke ! Gruß


----------



## hubeR83 (19. Juli 2006)

wie schaut denn deine .htaccess aus?


----------



## glow86 (19. Juli 2006)

Die Dateien sehen folgendermaßen aus:

.htaccess:
AuthType Basic
AuthUserfile "../apache documentroot/foresthelp/admininterface/.htpasswd"
AuthName "FORBIDDEN AREA"
Require valid-user

.htpasswd
admin:123456

Das ganze liegt im Ordner Admininterface.
Der Pfad lautet: C:/apache documentroot/foresthelp/admininterface
laut phpinfo() ist DOCUMENT_ROOT = c:/apache documentroot/

hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## hubeR83 (19. Juli 2006)

Das sollte dir weiter helfen: http://buecher.lingoworld.de/apache2/showdir.php?id=481&o=dir
[...]wie bei vielen Direktiven üblich, werden relative Angaben relativ zur ServerRoot interpretiert[...]


----------



## glow86 (19. Juli 2006)

hab mir das mal angeschaut und versucht. Konnte damit aber nicht wirkllich viel anfangen.
Kann mir evtl jemand sagen welche einstellungen ich in der httpd.conf von Apache machen muss dass es funktionniert ?


----------

